# Rocky



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I did a painting for a friend, her cat passed away a couple of months back.

His name was Rocky and was a real doll :3

A pic of him









The painting I did, I haven't painted in years so its sorta blah :/









thanks for looking!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow you are talented Cid!! Nice painting, I'm sure your friend will be very touched!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks T bird I hope she likes it. It drives me insane that I didn't get the markings right but I can't see terribly well today. (headache. yeek!)

I was lucky enough to meet rocky before she had to put him down. The cat was 19 or something O_O


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Still looks great to me, but I can't make a proper stick figure with a ruler.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice painting


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks great to me, and very like that particular cat. You sure have a lot of different talents.

Regarding the markings, tabby cats have an M on their foreheads. There are many legends about why this is, but the one I like is that it's like a cue card -- if they don't know what to say when they meet each other, this M prompts them to say Meow. Granted, Rocky's M takes more imagination to read than most tabby cats', but maybe he preferred not hear all those meows.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha Bae, I like that legend very much :3

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

that's pretty good, animals and people are always hard to do and harder to paint which is why i never attempted to paint them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ugh people are a nightmare for me... LOL Faces arnt too bad but hands and feet. Yeek!

I have another in the works for my mum. We lost our middle cat Eddie a bit ago, I think I mentioned.

This is the sketch. I reaaallyyy like it because I am happy with his expression. I am just not sure how to do it, I finish it on the computer and try to keep a clean look.

Eddie (sorry for the over exposure) <3









Eddie sketch.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice sketch. I really like it


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, Ciddian~
You're very talented. I really like both of your painting and sketch^^
I'm in love with your sketch <3
Great job!

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for your comments guys! Its nice to be able to do some arts again.. :3


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> thank you for your comments guys! Its nice to be able to do some arts again.. :3


*mmhmm! you should keep up the amazing talent you have! *

i don't think i was particularly gifted in this area but i remembered i loved arts and stuff until i met my grade 9 art teacher... 
long story short, it didn't go too well for me (mainly the heated relations i had with the teacher) so i stopped pursuing it in high school 

luckily i was able to pick up again later down the road with a diff twist from drawing/painting through people photography and handcrafts^^


----------

